# Help my aquascape!!!



## mshaeffer (Nov 21, 2004)

*Help my aquascape!!! (updated 4/18/06)*

This is my 10 gallon. I had a serious algae problem a few months ago.
Here is how it looked than:










Well, that has now been taken care of!!!

Now my only problem is taking the aquascape to the next level. Someone please help me!! I am very open to suggestions!!!

*Some specs:*
10 gallon
36watt compact florescent
HOB filter
DIY Co2 into filter intake
Fluorite
Flourish Excel 1ml a day

*Plants:*
Rotala indica
Stargrass
Baby Tears
Glosso
HC
Blyxa japonica
Java Fern

*Fish:*
6 Celebes rainbow
1 Otto
1 SAE

Here is how it looks now:










Like I said, I am open to suggestions, comments, criticisms, what ever!!
Just let me know what you think!


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

It looks alot better without the algae! The tank looks great, and I don't think you need to re-aquascape it. The tank would look alot better when the Glosso fills in, so just wait.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

I think you will be happy with it when it grows in. I like what you have going in. Only thing I might change it to ad some sag behind the driftwood.


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*agreed*

I agree. Let it fill in. Looks good so far. Only thing I would possibly add is a denser background....maybe some taller grassy plants or something (b. aubertii perhaps).....I wouldnt rescape tho...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

*Nice*

It Looks Good. Just Wait For It To Grow In Some More, Then Once Things Grow Out You'll Know If You Need To Add To/rearange It Or Not.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

If it was my tank, I would move the heteranthera and the rotala rotundifolia (?) behind the driftwood and make them grow around and over it...
And I would leave the right side with glosso or small plants...


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Remove the small stones in the front also.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, you could arrange the rocks on the right side of the aquarium. I kind of like the rocks though.

-Jeff


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

You may want to choose between Glosso or HC. The Glosso will always overwhelm HC in the same tank.


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 21, 2004)

Ok, a little update:

I moved some things around, and than just let it go.

Let me know what ya think!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

Things are comming along nicely


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> It Looks Good. Just Wait For It To Grow In Some More, Then Once Things Grow Out You'll Know If You Need To Add To/rearange It Or Not.


Why did you capitalize every word?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

*?????????????*



mrbelvedere138 said:


> Why did you capitalize every word?


I have no idea I was probably distracted by my 2 year old and 4 year old. They fight to sit on my lap when I am at the comp.Or I was just tired (I know this has nothing to do with aquatic plants or aquascaping but you asked?)


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 21, 2004)

Heres a little update!! I still don't have something right, my Glosso is not spreading as fast as I would like.

Here is how the tank looks now!!










Also, this showed up today!!!!










I am able to get a 20# CO2 tank for $30!!! No more diy for me!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice tank! And probably even nicer once you get that pressurized system going!


----------



## BSS (May 2, 2006)

mshaeffer said:


> No more diy for me!!!!!!!


Ahhhhh! I was wondering how you kept the Stargrass so short  . Get ready for an explosion. I think you'll like it.

Nice work,
Brian.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Even with DIY for me star-grass is too explosive . . . I started off this semster with 2 melting stems but it eventually too over the whole tank . . .  / /


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

lol,why did you let the algae grow so much? why didn't you destroy them before they get big.


----------

